# Places to shoot archery near Sandy?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I just recently got into archery and have been shooting somewhat regularly and striving to become more proficient with a bow so I can be successful and ethical on my archery hunts. In January I will be moving from Cedar City up to Sandy. Down here I go shoot out at my family's farm or even in my backyard for just 20 yard practice. I'll be living in Sandy from January until at least June, and I would like to continue practicing with my bow regularly so I can keep progressing with my archery skills and not regress on what little I have gained. I just don't know where to go shoot up in the city. Where might a newb archer be able to shoot that is somewhat close to Sandy?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Isn't there a shop just off of 9000 S and 300 W near Classic Skating? Can't think of the name though. 

I took some scouts there years ago and they had an indoor range.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Check out DATUS archery. Great indoor club. If you are looking for a pro shop full draw archery.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

DATUS Archery Club http://datusarchery.com/ is a private archery club at 80th south and 1300 west.

Full Draw Archery http://fulldrawslc.com/ Is a full service archery pro shop with knowledgeable staff, nightly leagues in the winter and a 35/40 ??? yard range.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Lee Kay is an outdoor range, multiple distance ranges, relatively cheap.


----------

